# pop up drain system



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, what do you want to know? Water flows down hill. The water is going to stay in the pipe at the same level. If the entrance of the downspout is as low as the outgoing pop up, then yes, water will stay at that level. As for it popping up. The water flows out with gravity, it's not pressurized. It's not going to pop all the way up, water is going to seep out. It's not a sprinkler system.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My pop ups do not lift up very far when draining. I look for the water flow out of them. 

The pop ups that I have, have a drain hole in the elbow. If the ground is saturated, it will hold water for a few days, as they are in a heavy clay soil. Eventually, they do drain out.

The water level in the piping system should not have water backed up above the level that is the top of the emitter. If it does, you may have too much spring pressure/sticking popup on the emitter or some type of blockage/restriction in the pipe. 

I will usually go out and pull the emitters off during the first good rain of the season and let it free flow for a few minutes to see how much flow I have and if there are leaves, etc. being carried out.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I took off th pop up cap an noticed it has no weep hole ,would it help if I drill out a few holes in the spot before the bend?
.I know the ones in stores have a slight 1 inch wide gap in bottom of the elbow. I will also try to look at it during next heavy rain ..


----------



## Motown 454 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can also change the elbow under the pop up to a T and put a little sump under it with stone in it to help empty the pipe.


----------

